# Priority Mail Shipping



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

Found out today it is not only weight, but size, which matters when sending out Priority Mail packages. Package goinig to UT from TN:

9x9x24 - $26.55
10x10x24 - $28.85
11x11x24 - $34.10
12x12.24 - $36.32


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

Doesn't look like this applies to Priority Mail International.


----------



## New Mexican (Jul 12, 2004)

If you use their boxes, you' re better off. If you "ship" from Click 'n' Ship, you get a small discount.

We only use their boxes if a customer requests cheapest route. Other than that, we use our own...why advertise the Post Office!!


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

You need to look at each shipping situation differently. For me, I predominately use Priority Mail, and most of that flat rate boxes or envelopes.

Priority Mail boxes are free. Heck, if you are using Priority Mail it is advertising for them anyway as you need to put on either of Priority Mail sticker or sealing tape. The latter comes in a continuous roll. Reinforces the boxes.

One item I send out a lot of is ceramic insulating blanket. Comes 1" thick by 24" long. Sold by the running foot. There I mostly roll it up, roll a banana bag around it, seal well with PM tape and send it would as a soft package.

Now to do that with UPS would run you a non-boxed surcharge of $8-$12.

Now you couldn't get me to wear a T-shirt with someone's logo on it.


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

Added: You cannot get the sticky tape off of usps.com. After several referrals I was told it was too costly to USPS to be widely used. You have to ask for it at a Post Office counter.


----------

